# Music Sharing Club



## Clover (Jul 30, 2008)

K right this is where we share music and talk about mp3s and... the like. I'LL START WITH SOME Emilie Autumn! She's like... female fronted metal, I guess you'd call it? Victoriandustrial. Totally.

Laced: http://www.mediafire.com/?5zdzvoxyzxc
Unlaced: http://www.mediafire.com/?1zwctrj1y2y
Enchant (pt 1): http://www.mediafire.com/?a2yd0mnuhnx
Enchant (pt 2): http://www.mediafire.com/?bnmytakzemn
A Bit o' This & That: http://www.mediafire.com/?dgl1hdwugnj
4 O'Clock EP: http://www.mediafire.com/?e5vz0ngxywm
Your Sugar Sits Untouched: http://www.mediafire.com/?23wgzenjz30
Chambermaid EP: http://www.mediafire.com/?lnijm9wcpno
By the Sword: http://www.mediafire.com/?acgwolzbxo1
Liar/Dead is the New Alive EP: http://www.mediafire.com/?d2weg0eyymz
Opeliac (pt 1): http://www.mediafire.com/?fdlyjjjq4i2
Opheliac (pt 2): http://www.mediafire.com/?9cm2omzmj2n

And anything from here, if you can be arsed to look through it all.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 30, 2008)

Except minus the metal part. Seriously, she's... not metal at all. o.o

Anyway! Hi. My contribution for now will be The Gathering's Forgotten Reprise, which is one of my favorite songs at the moment. Listen to it with your eyes closed... it's like flying through a dream. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 30, 2008)

Postin' so Furret doesn't have to double post. 

And I'm trying to find something I want to listen to. :[


----------



## surskitty (Jul 30, 2008)

I have tons of Final Fantasy stuff and some random other things that I just... found... somewhere.  I dunno.  Final Fantasy, Katamari Damacy, Elebits, or GRAB BAG OF VIDEO GAME MUSIC also random j-... something (I DON'T KNOW GENRES A LOT OF THE TIME OKAY) come bug me for stuff.  I also have some music from some anime, meaning KHR wherever my ears haven't started dying and the delete key has not been my best friend, as well as some Pokemon stuff theoretically (I. I DON'T KNOW IF I HAVE WORKING MP3s OF STUFF) and other random crap.  Kuusou Rumba from SZS is catchy and pretty awesome but I DO NOT DO single-file uploads.  Actually I don't really upload that much.  EMAIL AND JABBER.  THEY ARE MY BUDDIES.  LET THEM BE YOUR BUDDIES TOO that way I will send you RANDOM CRAP

hey guys if you put together a RAR or ZIP or ACE or _something_ of random junk that I would probably like I would _love you forever_.  Or until five minutes later.  Same thing either way.  I do not tend to like anything close to metal or rap...?  although I dunno I tend to be kind of like WHOO THIS IS DECENT at half of what I listen to anyway

ETA: I say rar or zip or something because there is more likely to be something I like if it's a bunch of mostly-dissimilar things rather than a whole bunch of similar things~


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 30, 2008)

I upload way too much for my own good.

First of is the Blackmore's Night song The Circle, uploaded for surskitty who found it decent! It's an upbeat medieval song; dunno if anyone's in to that but it's pretty fun to listen to.

However I'd really emphasize my next upload. It's the Lunatica album *The Edge of Infinity*, and it is _pure magic_. <3 I know not a lot of people like to bother with albums, but this is just so good... if even one person at least tried it out, I'd be the happiest person ever. So, uh, if you're bored, do us both a favor. :D


----------



## octobr (Aug 1, 2008)

WAIT YOU MADE THIS DARN IT I AM LATE

I'm not too big into listening to music but I can seem to find some awesome stuff.

Err, given I'm not on my main (but will be soon) I'm just gonna give you guys Dig by Splashdown. 

Actually. Listen to it all. http://www.injected.org/splashdown/downloads.html I like Ironspy a lot, too, and Mayan Pilot.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Reviving this club. :P I wholeheartedly recommend this album to everyone; there's not a bad track and it's a pretty solid album overall. Has great atmosphere. If you check this album out, let me know. It'd make my day. ^^​ 





*Walking With Strangers, an album by The Birthday Massacre*
*Genre: Synthpop/Industrial/Rock*
_1. Kill the Lights_
_ 2. Goodnight_
_ 3. Falling Down_
_ 4. Unfamiliar_
_ 5. Red Stars_
_ 6. Looking Glass_
_ 7. Science_
_ 8. Remember Me_
_ 9. To Die For_
_ 10. Walking With Strangers_
_ 11. Weekend_
_ 12. Movie_

*DOWNLOAD LINK* (change hxxp to http)
hxxp://www.sendspace.com/file/83e8jr​


----------



## nyuu (Aug 26, 2008)

brb uploading 6GB of music
oh and music that gets the nwt mark of approval: symphonic metal, jazz, a lot of video game music...


----------

